# Russian Movement



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Does anyone recognise this movement?

30 Jewel Auto movement










Marks stamped onto the movement are

2616 or 26/6

7001419


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The only one I can think of is the Poljot 2616 auto with 30 jewels, but I'm not sure







.

It's a while since I've looked at mine







.

What watch is it joolz?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Ian

It's one of these


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Sekonda used these movements in their watches. I don't know if "Cossak" was a sub-brand







.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks like a Poljot movement to me and I'm sure I've seen Cossak watches before - I think they may have been for the American market but I'm not 100%. I know they were definitely used by a brand called Cardinal for the US.


----------

